

An iOS Hacker News client that Doesn't Suck - Now for iPad - jermar
https://github.com/newsyc/newsyc

======
d0mine
It seems like the best-of-breed

But it still lacks basic features such as opening the story without visiting
comments or a back button to return to previously viewed threads

E.g., I've lost this thread after opening other stories and only managed to
find it again because I've saved previously

------
Xuzz
My release announcement is here: <http://newsyc.me/onepointtwo.html> — I'm
happy to answer any questions, as well.

~~~
pooriaazimi
I bought it just after it was announced for iPad, and used it a few times but
stopped afterwards. For me, not having a chronological timeline of submissions
(like '<http://www.hckrnews.com/>) is a deal breaker.

Rating a comment (not a submission) is also a little hard. It takes a whole
second for the controls to appear. A faster animation would be nice.

Don't get me wrong, just like the title says, it's the only iPad client that
doesn't suck, and it's a great one. I recommend buying it. But it could be
better.

Thanks for taking the time to create this. I know such apps usually don't
generate huge revenues...

~~~
crcastle
Interesting to see someone else mention hckrnews.com. <http://hckrnews.com> is
the primary way I consume Hacker News.

------
jakejake
Reading this on news:yc. ;-)

~~~
Sembiance
So am I.

I like it.

Two things on my wish list: 1) A 'Load More' option for the 'Home' stories
list 2) A way to edit comments you have made

~~~
jakejake
+1 on editing comments

